# Home theater size



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 13x13 space in my attic is it to small for a home theater room?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

"
The Society of Motion Pictures and Television Engineers (SMPTE) recommends that for the best viewing experience, the idle screen size for home theater use should occupy a 30 degrees field of view in the horizontal plan at the seating position. This implies the ideal TV viewing distance should be such that the screen width occupies an angle of 30 degrees from the viewing position; this corresponds to a viewing distance that is 1.9 times the screen width.

This 30-degree viewing angle has been accepted by many as the standard in home theater design and motion picture viewing.

THX Certification: The THX certification standard specifies a range rather than a single optimum position. THX requires the back row of seats to have at least a 26 degrees viewing angle and while the nearest seating position should correspond to an angle of view that is no more than 36 degrees.

It is believed that within these viewing angle limits, the viewer will enjoy a more immersive viewing experience. These subtended angles correspond to a TV viewing distance that varies between 2.2 and 1.54 times the screen width.
"


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A theater room should be rectangular not square. An attic is not built to become a room despite what you see and hear on TV. Get a permit for anything you attempt to do at this level.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this already insulated & sheet rocked ?
Or something you want to finish off ?
Walk up stairs already in place, windows meet egress code ?
You would need to verify that the joists will support weight

Any size room can be a theatre room, just depends upon what you want
My current TV room is only 13x19, we hardly use the surround sound


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a walk in attic right off my bedroom. Same level as my bedroom. No stairs. Not finished yet with drywall . It's just storage right now has a window. It has alot of crap in there now don't think the joists would be a problem.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like it was built as a room - could have been a walk-in closet
With home theatre sometimes less windows is better to control light
And a smaller room can be more easily finished off the way you want

Our TV is "only" 42" - according to that size/distance we should be about 6.6' away from the TV
I know I am further then that


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

I was reading through the following thread the other day on AVS Forum about smaller home theaters:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=996973

Will give you some ideas about what can be accomplished in a small space!


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks dude that sites awesome.


----------

